# Convertir señal de audio de altavoz a línea



## juanjico (Mar 10, 2011)

Buenas!

Necesito conectar una señal que está amplificada a una entrada de línea estandard. Es decir, mi fuente es un altavoz (megafonía), y solo puedo coger el audio de ahí. Pero mi entrada es de línea en el mezclador.

Si lo conecto directamente supongo que solo obtendré distorsión o incluso cargarme el circuito de entrada del mezclador.

Hay que tener en cuenta, que el altavoz debe seguir conectado.

Conocéis algo con que poder convertirla o como podría hacerlo ?

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2011)

¿ Que potencia hay en el parlante ?

Saludos !


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 11, 2011)

juanjico dijo:


> . . . Conocéis algo con que poder convertirla o como podría hacerlo ? . . .



Utilice un microfono.


----------

